# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Türkmenleri: Tek dayanağımız Türkiye

## ceydaaa

Geçtiğimiz hafta Suriye'deki Türkmen köylerine yönelik saldırılar dikkatleri bu ülkede yaşayan ve sayıları 2 milyonu aşan Türkmenlere çevirdi.

Bir buçuk yıldan bu yana devam eden rejim karşıtı gösterilere katılan Türkmenler, son birkaç ayda Suriye muhalefeti içerisinde daha aktif rol almaya başladı. Mart 2012'de İstanbul'da Suriye Demokratik Türkmen Hareketi'ni kuran Suriyeli Türkmenler bu tarihten itibaren muhalif grupların çatı örgütü Suriye Milli Konseyi (SMK) toplantılarına katılarak Türkmenlerin hakları için mücadele ediyor.

Son 4 ay içerisinde Türkmen hakları için önemli adımlar atıldığını belirten hareketin sözcüsü Ziyad Hasan, azınlık olarak görülen Türkmenlerin, 'Suriye'nin asli unsuru olarak' kayda geçtiğini anlattı. Zaman'a konuşan Hasan, Kahire'de yapılan ve Türkmenlerin Halid Hoca tarafından temsil edildiği SMK toplantısında Esed sonrası dönemin anayasası için Misak adı verilen bir taslak oluşturulduğunu hatırlattı. Hasan, "Misak'ta 'Türkmenler Suriye'nin bölünmez bir parçasıdır. Milli, kültürel ve dil hakları kesinlikle korunacaktır' ifadesinin yer almasını sağladık." şeklinde konuştu.

Hareketin kuruluş aşamasından, SMK bünyesine dâhil olmasına kadar her aşamasında Ankara'nın siyasi desteğinin arkalarında bulunduğunu ifade eden Hasan, "Diğer gruplar Fransa'dan, ABD'den destek alıyorlar. Ama bizim Suriye Türkmenleri olarak Türkiye'den başka bir dayanağımız yok." ifadelerini kullandı.

Geçtiğimiz haftalarda Lazkiye'nin İsabeğli ve Aylaklı köylerinde çıkan çatışmalarda Türkmenler hayatını kaybetmişti. Suriye'deki zulüm ve şiddetten payını alan Türkmenler kitleler halinde Türkiye'ye gelmeye başlamıştı. Hasan, ilerleyen günlerde Türkmenlerin daha kalabalık gruplar halinde Türkiye'ye geleceğini söyledi.

Barzani, Kürtler arasında kan akmasını önlemeye çalışıyor Suriye'deki güncel olaylar ile ilgili değerlendirmelerini de paylaşan Hasan, Suriye'nin bütünlüğü konusunda Türkmenlerin hiçbir tereddüdü bulunmadığını kaydetti. Diğer etnik unsurlarla herhangi bir sorunlarının olmadığını belirten Hasan, "Özellikle Kürtlerle kardeş gibi yaşıyoruz. Kendi kız kardeşim bir Kürt'le evlendi. Üniversiteden birçok Kürt arkadaşım olduğu gibi hareketin merkezinde de Kürtleri misafir ediyoruz." dedi. Suriye'deki Kürtlerle, PKK'nın bu ülkedeki kolu olan PYD'yi ayıran Hasan, "PYD Suriye Kürt halkı içerisinde yer bulamayacaktır. Suriye'deki Kürtler dindardırlar. Bu yüzden Kürt halkının çoğunluğunun teveccühünü kazanamazlar." diye konuştu. PYD'nin en fazla Kürtlere zarar verdiğini savunan Hasan, "Baas'ın Araplara yaptığı işkenceyi şimdi Kürtlere PYD yapıyor. Kürt halkı içerisinde büyük yaralar var." dedi.

Geçen hafta Erbil'de, Mesut Barzani'nin Suriye'deki Kürt grupları topladığı hatırlatılan Hasan, bu girişimin Esed'e karşıt bir bütünlük oluşturmak yerine, Kürtlerin kendi aralarındaki kavgayı sonlandırma amacında olduğunu söyledi. "Kürtlerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı Afrin'de PYD ile diğer Kürt gruplar arasındaki çatışmada çok kan döküldü. Barzani bunu önlemek istiyor." dedi.

.zaman.com.tr

----------

